# Our NEW Baby Kona



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

We are awaiting the arrival of our New Kona coming home Friday! We are sooo excited and in love. He is the one on the left! He is Choc/White Roan Parti. :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What great colouring! very cute! congratulations on picking your puppy


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous colour! Emma x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He's gorg where's he from?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Nearly time! Just gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely puppy  countdown to your puppy day  yippy


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

He is a Chocolate and White Parti Roan, you think? On some other pics i have you can see the spots coming through his white.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Adorable! Lovely colour


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If i remember rightly its the feet/legs that start to change colour first so you will notice the coat going darker underneath.

Good luck for friday x


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, that is what I have seen. On Kona's legs is where I see the large Choc spots. I saw his brother's baby pics through a years period of time and he looks just like him. He had the same spots Kona does now.


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

*He Looks Roan*

Yes, I just looked at his brother's pic at not quite a year old and his legs are mainly chocolate. They had his legs cut short/shaved.  Like I said before, we are ecstatic no matter how he turns out...but that would just be a plus!


----------

